# Abs and push ups help in fat burning?



## BringDaBlitz94 (Apr 8, 2008)

Ok guys here I go. I'm a 15 year old highschool boy and i weigh around 185 pounds and I'm about 5'8-5'9. Last year I worked out alot and gained alot of muscle mass but once the school year ended and summer came, I became lazy and lost much of my gains. Before I try to rebuild the strength and muscle, I wanted to lose about 10-12 pounds of fat from my body. I have a pretty good diet in place. I also play lacrosse for my school. Inorder to burn fat, should I do more cardio or is lacrosse enough? Also i dont plan on lifting weights until the summer because of lacrosse I don't have much time to switch plates and change amounts and etc. so I decided to wait till summer where I have alot of time to lift and get big. But I was wondering if it would be beneficial to do pushups one day and sit ups/ab exercises the next day and switch off day to day to help burn fat? And is the lacrosse enough or should I run after? Thanks guys.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 9, 2008)

Most of losing fat is in diet management, calories in vs calories out.

So along that vein, any regular exercise will add to the calories out column, but not specifically lacrosse or pushups. You'll still need to count your calories if you're serious about losing fat.


----------



## BringDaBlitz94 (Apr 9, 2008)

Well is it alright to do push ups one day, abs the next day, push ups the day after, abs the next day and so on so on, rotating between push ups and abs every other day?


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 9, 2008)

BringDaBlitz94 said:


> Well is it alright to do push ups one day, abs the next day, push ups the day after, abs the next day and so on so on, rotating between push ups and abs every other day?



You should leave rest days.

Just doing things like that isnt going to have a huge effect tbh, depending on your lacrosse schedule why not do a whole session of BW circuit training and leave the rest of the days for recovery?


----------

